# Recoil Happens.



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Under the General Semi-Auto Forum, the question is posed "How does bullet weight affect recoil?" My contention is that it is the ratio of gun weight/bullet weight that affects recoil, with velocity increase a secondary factor.

Try this: Fire a +P .38 Special, 158 gr. JHP round in an L-framed Smith and Wesson. Then fire the same type of ammunition in a lightweight J-Framed revolver. The little lightweight will react more violently.

Now, fire a 158gr. .38 Special round in the L-Framed gun, and follow with a 158 gr. .357 Magnum round. There is a noticable difference in recoil.

Finally, fire a 110gr. .357 Magnum round followed by a 158gr. .357 Magnum round in the L-Frame. Again, noticable difference.

Not a scientific test, to be sure. But it has led me to believe that increasing bullet weight affects recoil more than increasing velocity.

Make of that what you will.

Bob Wright


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I think you make a good point, Bob. I recently shot some high velocity frangible rounds out of my S&W 686 - a very light bullet (I don't know the actual weight) and there was noticeably less recoil than with the Remington JHPs I had been shooting.


----------

